

Gmail does the Harlem Shake - zoltar92
http://hsmaker.com/harlemshake.asp?url=http://www.gmail.com
Use hsmaker.com to make your site do the harlem shake
======
kirillzubovsky
Although I am not a big fan of those videos, this is clever.

~~~
zoltar92
Thanks, I feel the same way. My Co-founder found this for our site, but
unfortunately we haven't launched publicly yet. You can use hsmaker.com to do
your own site!

